# Has anyone tried Unixlite?



## neilms (Jul 28, 2010)

It's a kernel written in c++ . seems like an interesting project for people interested in c++ and kernel hacking. I'm going to try installing by bochs or qemu in the first instance. If successful I will try and install it onto an old laptop. I was looking for some advice to help me get started.


----------



## expl (Jul 28, 2010)

Its more of a linuxlite kernel/userland than anything else, not really sure what they were thinking when they were coming with the plan and a name.


----------



## neilms (Jul 30, 2010)

*How do you boot it?*

Can you explain how to boot the unixlite kernel? I have the source code and want to try it out. Unfortunately, there does not seem to be any supporting documentation.


----------

